# Photography theft...



## dkphoto (Dec 9, 2012)

First and foremost, let me please state that the following description has nothing to do with me, or my studio. A few of us photographers, in my circle of photo-friends, are concerned to have heard of this, what she refers to herself as a "professional photographer", and how she is treating her clients. I would like some feedback, advice, and how one would go about prosecuting this woman, for what she's doing.

There is a "newbie" photographer here local to where I am. She has stated to clients, which have told us directly, that she just bought a new camera, and decided to become a photographer. She has charged people that I know, and have known for a couple of years, as well as others that I don't personally know, over $3000 for pictures. Yes i understand that some photographers can charge that....if they have great pictures, and not something that looks like it was taken with a throw-away camera. The clients pay her the dues, but then 3-5 months go by, and she refuses to send the final product. In some instances, she asks for more money for the pictures to be shipped to the client, and still after they're dumb enough to have paid it, nothing is sent their way. I had a lady email me the other day, stating she paid the lady $2000 for her son's senior pictures back in June of this year. To this date, she still has never gotten any proof books, any disc, or any pictures.

What I'm wanting to know, is, for the sake of these poor clients, who have fallen for this gal's scam, is what they can do? I know they can go to the City Attorney's office - but this gal's dad works for the City Attorney. Please help me, help all the people she has scammed in the area. Is there anything that can be done, to 1) get this lady for theft (that's what I would call it!), 2) get this lady to give the clients their pictures, and/or 3) get refunds to these people...???

Like I said above, I'm looking for advice, feedback, and suggestions of what to tell these people. She has scammed over 50 people in the area of where I reside. It's time to put a stop to it. Thanks!


----------



## e.rose (Dec 9, 2012)

Tell them to go see A LAWYER.  There's not just one lawyer in all of Waterloo, I'm sure.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 9, 2012)

I say call the local news channel and let them get at her. I know around Philadelphia there is one person per major station whose job is to track down a-holes like this and broadcast the story.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 9, 2012)

Facebook page link, or it didn't happen.


----------



## dkphoto (Dec 9, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Facebook page link, or it didn't happen.



What's that?


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 9, 2012)

Many tv statins have a reporter who does stores of people who have been scammed. Thy confront the prison who is running the scam on camera.  I would tell the people to all contact the local tv station. Once the station gets several people with stories all complaining about the same person I'm betting they will do a news story on it.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 9, 2012)

thetrue said:


> I say call the local news channel and let them get at her. I know around Philadelphia there is one person per major station whose job is to track down a-holes like this and broadcast the story.



Lol looks like you posted while I was typing.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 9, 2012)

Or you know... GET A LAWYER.  :er:


----------



## dkphoto (Dec 9, 2012)

e.rose said:


> Or you know... GET A LAWYER.  :er:



Apparently - now, I don't know this for sure, it's only hear-say from some of her clients, who have talked to me, and told me the situation. The gal is telling people that her dad works for the city attorney's office. I'm just trying to look out for future people who can get scammed by this lady. She's definitely not acting like a professional photographer. And if you saw her work, you'd say she isn't one!


----------



## thetrue (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok, her dad works for God. If she gets in trouble, he could be declared corrupt and dethroned if she isn't prosecuted based in his position alone


----------



## Overread (Dec 10, 2012)

If those clients are paying $1000s for their photos and not getting them they should be in more than a suitable financial position to hire lawyers of their own to deal with the problem.


----------



## Raian-san (Dec 10, 2012)

I seriously doubt ANYBODY would pay 2G for seniors pictures unless you got money out the ass. And if you do, I'm sure you got tons of lawyers who would squeeze that photographer to dry. GTFOH.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 10, 2012)

I've pretty much always lived by the observation that nobody can take advantage of you without your permission.   People who are being ripped off should be able to deal with this fairly easily.. regardless of how well connected the "photographer" is.    You don't need to get sucked into their battle unless you're being defrauded as well.   Listen to e. rose, just tell them to get a lawyer.   I'm willing to bet something will happen once legal action is initiated against her.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 10, 2012)

e.rose said:


> Tell them to go see A LAWYER.


^This.
Or they can contact the police.  If they think nothing would be done because of her father's position, they can try the State Police.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 10, 2012)

Leave it alone, it's not your battle, it's theirs. The fact that you have people emailing you about this woman tells me that you have made this some sort of "personal crusade." If you want to advise them, the best advice has already been given. Tell them to Get. A. Lawyer. I don't care if her dad is the Mayor, if they are paying for products that they are not getting, they have a case. 

Now, if I just *had* to get more involved than that...besides the TV station angle that's been mentioned, I wonder if anyone has asked to see her business license, to make sure she even HAS one.  If she can't produce a business license, you could just report her. BUT---seriously, I wouldn't do ANY of that over hiring a lawyer, because if you do that BEFORE someone hires a lawyer, you're just gonna end up making a mess of things. She'll probably sue for harassment and win...


----------



## e.rose (Dec 10, 2012)

dkphoto said:
			
		

> Apparently - now, I don't know this for sure, it's only hear-say from some of her clients, who have talked to me, and told me the situation. The gal is telling people that her dad works for the city attorney's office. I'm just trying to look out for future people who can get scammed by this lady. She's definitely not acting like a professional photographer. And if you saw her work, you'd say she isn't one!



You know who else could do that??????

A LAWYER.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 10, 2012)

How about stay out of it?

Don't buy trouble.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 10, 2012)

This thread has win all over it


----------



## runnah (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone suggest a lawyer yet?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 10, 2012)

runnah said:


> Anyone suggest a lawyer yet?



This be the 'internetz, everyone is a lawyer


----------



## snowbear (Dec 10, 2012)

(Bitter Jeweler's bird.)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 10, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^that!


----------



## KmH (Dec 10, 2012)

dkphoto said:


> First and foremost, let me please state that the following description has nothing to do with me, or my studio. A few of us photographers, in my circle of photo-friends, are concerned to have heard of this, what she refers to herself as a "professional photographer", and how she is treating her clients. I would like some feedback, advice, and how one would go about prosecuting this woman, for what she's doing.
> 
> There is a "newbie" photographer here local to where I am. She has stated to clients, which have told us directly, that she just bought a new camera, and decided to become a photographer. *She has charged people that I know, and have known for a couple of years, as well as others that I don't personally know, over $3000 for pictures.* Yes i understand that some photographers can charge that....if they have great pictures, and not something that looks like it was taken with a throw-away camera. The clients pay her the dues, but then 3-5 months go by, and she refuses to send the final product. In some instances, she asks for more money for the pictures to be shipped to the client, and still after they're dumb enough to have paid it, nothing is sent their way. I had a lady email me the other day, stating she paid the lady $2000 for her son's senior pictures back in June of this year. To this date, she still has never gotten any proof books, any disc, or any pictures.
> 
> ...


Once again. Those who have issue with the photographer _*need to consult a qualified attorney*_. An online photography forum is a poor place to be seeking legal advice.

If what you report here is true, it is more likely fraud has been committed than photography theft. Fraud - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

After all, any photos the photographer makes are owned by the photographer - If/until the photographer transfers the photo copyrights to someone else.


----------



## dkphoto (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey, maybe they should get a lawyer.


----------



## dkphoto (Dec 10, 2012)

i WONDER if maybe they should get a lawyer.


----------



## dkphoto (Dec 10, 2012)

Maybe a lawyer should be hired.


----------



## dkphoto (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah! Got the picture! .....

They should hire a LAWYER


----------



## Designer (Dec 10, 2012)

dkphoto said:


> Like I said above, I'm looking for advice, feedback, and suggestions of what to tell these people. She has scammed over 50 people in the area of where I reside. It's time to put a stop to it. Thanks!



Didn't we just go through this a couple of days ago?

Different day, different thread.


----------



## slow231 (Dec 10, 2012)

why are you even involved?  are these people personal friends of yours?  are you worried about the reputation of professional photographers?  if it's the latter, you've got to be kidding me.  scammers exist everywhere, her impact to the reputation of any legit photographer is minimal to non-existent.  but if the reputation of photographers is really the noble cause in which you are concerned, your time is probably best spent bettering your own product rather than worrying about some other photographer.


----------



## Mully (Dec 10, 2012)

Just remember this going forward "Sh!t does not stink until you stir it"


----------



## dkphoto (Dec 10, 2012)

slow231 said:


> why are you even involved?  are these people personal friends of yours?  are you worried about the reputation of professional photographers?  if it's the latter, you've got to be kidding me.  scammers exist everywhere, her impact to the reputation of any legit photographer is minimal to non-existent.  but if the reputation of photographers is really the noble cause in which you are concerned, your time is probably best spent bettering your own product rather than worrying about some other photographer.



There are about 5 people that, yes, are personal friends of mine.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 10, 2012)

Also... Lawyers


----------



## invisible (Dec 10, 2012)

Mully said:


> Just remember this going forward "Sh!t does not stink until you stir it"


Is that technically true?


----------



## Designer (Dec 10, 2012)

dkphoto said:


> Is there anything that can be done, to 1) get this lady for theft (that's what I would call it!), 2) get this lady to give the clients their pictures, and/or 3) get refunds to these people...???
> 
> 4) She has scammed over 50 people in the area of where I reside.



1. Ordinary police work if that is what it is.
2. Probably nothing.
3. Probably nothing.
4. Do you know this for a fact?


----------



## STIC (Dec 10, 2012)

...


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 11, 2012)

dkphoto said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Or you know... GET A LAWYER.  :er:
> ...



So what?

I honestly see no reason why that should matter an iota. People in public offices get taken down all the time. If her Dad does work for the City Attorney, odds are he's going to take offense that his kid is doing something which could sully his reputation...


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 11, 2012)

I think hiring a lawyer would probably help.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 11, 2012)

Police are never interested in this sort of thing. They're too busy with more serious crimes (or at any rate, that's what they will tell you).

Get a lawyer.


----------

